# Boot - Heel Lifting



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the same issue man I suffer from narrow heels however I managed to find some decent BOA boots that fit me luckily enough.

However have you considered trying to put in some J-bars between your lining and boot at all?


----------



## Powpow123 (Dec 16, 2010)

I know man it's such a pain. Acutally, I haven't. I'll give those a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Yea dude no probs hope they work for ya!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My new thirty-two focus boa boots have an ankle strap that is attached to the heel area of the outer boot, when you crank it up your heel simply cannot lift, combined with dual zone boa the fit is better than anything I have ever had before.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Powpow123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So I have size 10 K2 Darko boots. For those unfamiliar, it's the boot with a boa system on the side, laces up the front.
> Now, my foot fits great into the boot. However, I have very small calves and ankles so I am at a point where I almost have to cut off the circulation in my foot to simply keep my heel from lifting in my boot. Suggestions?


Short term go to tognar.com and buy some C or L-pads and stick them onto the sides of your liners around you ankle bones to fill in the space between you ankle bone and heel.

C-pads are better for filling in the area between your calf and your ankle








L-pads are better for filling in the area between your ankle and heel 









In reality, the C and L pads are almost the same so if you are not sure, just get a couple of C-pads. You can stack multiple pads if needed.

In the long term, you need to try a different brand of boot (if you every have to tighten you boots more than "just snug" then you boots don't fit you properly)... (blah blah boots need perfect fit)... I recommend Nitro boots for people with narrow ankle/heels.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Short term go to tognar.com and buy some C or L-pads and stick them onto the sides of your liners around you ankle bones to fill in the space between you ankle bone and heel.
> 
> C-pads are better for filling in the area between your calf and your ankle
> 
> ...


Narro ankle/heel superfat foot= Fucked.

Good info. I just ordered some C pads and a heel wedge and ankle wraps from Tognar. Going to town on my boots. The only pain i feel in my boots are foot cramps from tippy toeing everytime I go toe side. It sucks.


----------



## B.zizzle420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you tired moving Velcro section on the back of the outer tongue around. I moved mine up and it fit better


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have narrow feet with high arches and have had problems in every boot I have worn. Nike boots + Superfeet insoles finally fixed all of my boot issues.....one of which was heal lift no matter how tight they were.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Narro ankle/heel superfat foot= Fucked.
> 
> Good info. I just ordered some C pads and a heel wedge and ankle wraps from Tognar. Going to town on my boots. The only pain i feel in my boots are foot cramps from tippy toeing everytime I go toe side. It sucks.


Yes. Try having a tall narrow heel, high instep, and a flat wide forefoot. Boots will never fit me 100%. Ever.

I bet if you have a board/ski shop someone there might have some experience with boot fitting. Probably a ski dude, they deal with tweaking way more. But if its a decent shop with seasoned fitters they will know how to help.

In the future try Salomon. K2 is generally a wider fitting boot. Salomon's more park oriented boots are narrow in the heel and wider in the forefoot. Other than that Burton might be you're next best bet.


----------



## Powpow123 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply guys but thank you for all the help. I tried the J-Cups or C-pads and they worked for awhile. My heel was super snug and almost no heel lift. But by the end of the week my heel was lifting again so I think I might be in the market for some new boots.

Any suggestions for those with skinny ankles and calves? Much appreciated!


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 "Any suggestions for those with skinny ankles and calves?"

I have the same problem..... Every time I ride, the day starts off with a nice snug fit, and even with regular retightening, it seems like as the day goes on, my heel always starts to lift , gradually more and more. I have the Ride Anthem boots, with a boa system, and they are basically new (only been ridden MAX 6 times.) I check my tension on each lift ride, and it seems like no matter what, I get more and more heel lift as the day goes on... what gives?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

one small lil thing to try that I havent seen mentioned is putting a lil forward lean on your bindings. I had a lil heel lift issue as well, and 1-2 clicks of forward lean completely solved the issue for me


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ankle wraps that fills up volume. Also tongue eliminator. I just bought one, will test out soon.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had the exact same problem with the K2 darkos. I would have to stop and take run off because they hurt so bad due to having to tighten them so much. I'm not faulting the boot. It just didn't fit my foot. I'm in some Nike ZF1 now and they fit much better. A different boot is gonna be your only long term option. Time to sell the darkos like I need to do. 
Good luck.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Question while this thread is still alive. Does heel lift manifest itself in pain in any specific region of your foot?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

For me, its on my front foot, outside middle. With heel lift on a long toe side turn I'm basically riding on my toes. Lots of strain.

And that's just the pain. Nevermind the lack of response.


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 for


jdang307 said:


> For me, its on my front foot, outside middle. With heel lift on a long toe side turn I'm basically riding on my toes.


Seems to be the same with me....front foot, outside middle, just opposite of the arch..


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

*Burton J Bar*

Just so every one knows if you call up burton and say you have heel lift in your boots they will send you some J Bars, Free!!!. Free J Bars from the overpriced board company.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just go to a good ski/board shop and ask for a piece of adheasive foam sheet, 1/8 or 1/4" thickness. Shops get it in big rolls and will cut you off a piece...got a sq foot for $2. Then you can make your own butterflies, c's, j's, L's, tounge pads, whatever. I also cover the pads with nylon hurricane tape to keep them on, so they won't tear off when taking in/out the liners to dry them.

Imho, no boot is going to fit perfectly, often a person's feet are slightly different and etc. So plan on doing some fitting, getting some good insoles like sole's, superfeet and ect...they should work in any of your shoes or boots and then just throw them in your snowboard boot. Boots pack out, during the day, season and so plan on adjusting them during the season. Last week I added a little piece of foam outside of the liner tounge area right in front and alittle above the ankle, inorder to help keep my heel to the back of the boot...it added some thickness so the inner-shell ankle lace had some thing to tighten againist. It worked great, felt great...didn't even loosen it up during lunch and held my foot back all day.

For my feet, I have used highend 32's with laces and now 32 focus boas. I like the shell inter-laces system so that you can get the ankle tight but let the lower foot loose...it really helps pull your heel to the back of the liner and lock it down. I also use Sole insoles inside the liner because I have high arches...I had them in my regular shoes so they are shaped to my feet and then just throw them in to go riding.


----------

